# 5 vs 9 speakers. DIY



## xtinkshun (May 6, 2011)

Just a quick background. I am building a 130 inch AT curved screen in my basement. I have already built 5 qsc 2150 clones. 5 total: fronts, left, center, right, 2 sides and a pair of sr8101 for rears. (cheaper to buy than diy). I also have 4 1,000 watt 15" subs. Basement has a vinyl floor (I may add a sub floor) and is all cement. I already built a 2x4 frame and insulated. Dry walling next.
I'm wondering if it's best to keep my 7 ch. qsc system although they are monsters and leave little room for placement. Also qsc are made for digital cinema theaters. (this is for theater use only) They are being powered by my denon 4311 ci which supports up to 11 channels. I was thinking of diy 7, 9, or 11 channel monitor or bookshelf style speakers to allow closer placement, and perhaps better acoustics. I could hang them on the wall or build stands or hang from the ceiling etc. I assume the placement will allow for better immersion into movies and I have have 4 subs for bass. I thought of meniscus kits, something that provides all the drivers and pre built crossover I just need to build cabinets or use flatpacks. Should ,I use waveguides, raal tweeters, neo ribbons or silk domes, etc.there are many monitor kits. My theater room would be surrounded by a cement shelf 42 inches high and 16 inches in deep which surrounds the basement (in case of rear port speakers. 

I'm sure there my be more questions but so far what are you opinions. Positives or negatives. My budget would be around $1,000 or less per speaker, maybe a little more if it's justified and certainly less is ok. Theater size is 18 feet wide, 24 feet long, 10 foot ceilings. however, IF I build a 3rd bedroom my size will change to 14 ft wide and 18 feet deep. (very likely)
I know there are a lot of great kits from so which could you recommend?

My favorites have been b&w 800d, Wilson Sophia, klipsch paradigm, monitor platinum, paradigm, Mirage MSi-1 just to name a few. I like the look of the Klipsch THX and M&K THX kits. (appears horn and woofers work for theaters)

I have read quit a few proven diy designs, from meniscus, madisound and diysoundgroup. Quite a few people stated the seos tempest 12" is the way to go, I considered those along with the statement monitors (im sure how good the ribbon would be compared to waveguide and im worried about being too close to the wall. I only have about 12" behind the speaker and the design Is getting a bit old.

The problem with the QSC2150 is they are a little bright at times and fatiguing at high volumes, not to mention they are beast which means they stand very close to each other. around 1 foot between my left, center, and right. They were also designed for professional theaters, ie 55 seats, maybe they require QSC digital amps to get the best performance. 

So, if you were going to spend $3,$5,000 on a 7- 9 channel setup. What would be your options and why?

Thanks a bunch guys.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

with that type of budgets you have a few options for sure... if you have that kind I'd go with the sentinels from Diysoundgroup.... those are BEASTS. and would be serious space savers compared to those monsters you have now.... while those qsc's are nice they're underpowered with your receiver while the sentinels will be fine on one (although amping them wouldn't hurt) due to their high sensitivity.. then run some Pure 10's or alpha 8's as your surrounds and rear surrounds.. toss in a few amps to power everything and you're still under your $3000 limit and can easily match the B&W's in my opinion with that setup...


----------



## xtinkshun (May 6, 2011)

Thanks mike, any specific amps I should consider? Im using 2 Crown XLS 1500 (bridged) to power each of my passive 15" subs. Should I leave them or convert to an I nuke for the subs and use the crowns for the speakers? Or maybe use an I nuke for the speakers. Problem with Denon is once you "amp out" you lose all 7 channels, the leave the other 2 for room 2, then you have to buy another 2 ch. amp for room 3 total of 11 speakers. Wish I knew that before I bought the amp.


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

The Sentinels for a front stage would definitely give you some big sound in a room that size. Depending on your plans for the rest of the room, have you considered in-wall surrounds? There are a lot of different options available, but you certainly have the budget for some nice ones if you wanted to keep the rear and side channels all hidden away.

EDIT: I just looked back up and confirmed that you are building an AT screen, so it might be nice to have all of the speakers out of sight.


----------



## xtinkshun (May 6, 2011)

I have decided to build a 3rd bedroom for my kids when they move up here. My new dimensions will be 14 ft wide and 18 feet deep 10 foot high. 8ft with a drop ceiling. I do want all my speakers hidden behind my screen. If I were to build 3 tempest for my F,C,L what should I build for height channels? or will they even be necessary. Should I just stick with 7.4 (I can hide 4 subs behind my screen but im hoping to build my screen just above the tops so only a foot or less will be seen or I could place 2 in the back corners behind the couch.
Should I build tempests for front height, or build 4 sides and 2 years. or 2 sides and 4 years. Im wanting as close to full immersion as possible which is why I wanted to try 9.4 setup. I still have my QSC SR 8101 
http://www.qscaudio.com/products/Loudspeakers/Sr_Series/SR-8101/ 
I could use these for front heights or sides or rears. They were pretty cheap, around $400 a pair. They do come with mounting kit for wall mounts. So what ya thinking? 
I think sentinels will be great for my front 3, just not sure if tempest are over doing it for rears or sides, they may work for front heights. Should I use the fusion 8 or 10 for sides and rears. so many options.
OH and can my Denon 4311ci power the tempest or should I think of separate amps?
thanks guys.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

xtinkshun said:


> I have decided to build a 3rd bedroom for my kids when they move up here. My new dimensions will be 14 ft wide and 18 feet deep 10 foot high. 8ft with a drop ceiling. I do want all my speakers hidden behind my screen. If I were to build 3 tempest for my F,C,L what should I build for height channels? or will they even be necessary. Should I just stick with 7.4 (I can hide 4 subs behind my screen but im hoping to build my screen just above the tops so only a foot or less will be seen or I could place 2 in the back corners behind the couch.
> Should I build tempests for front height, or build 4 sides and 2 years. or 2 sides and 4 years. Im wanting as close to full immersion as possible which is why I wanted to try 9.4 setup. I still have my QSC SR 8101
> http://www.qscaudio.com/products/Loudspeakers/Sr_Series/SR-8101/
> I could use these for front heights or sides or rears. They were pretty cheap, around $400 a pair. They do come with mounting kit for wall mounts. So what ya thinking?
> ...


the Karma or pure 10's would do just fine for surrounds. the alpha 8's would also do great. no need for overkill with surrounds IMO


----------



## xtinkshun (May 6, 2011)

I agree, thanks for the advice. DIYsoundgroup just stated they are awaiting new drivers for the sentinels. A cheaper woofer. I sure hope that doesn't mean cheaper sound. *uh oh* Not sure what brand woofer or why the change. The price difference was only about $80 per speaker. Not sure if he's getting a better deal with a new supplier or if the specs will be the same. Don't know if I should wait for just go for the tempest.. ugh.. what a dilemma.


----------



## avibenmargi (Dec 8, 2014)

I Am considering qsc 1120 for my HT

Living room Size is 24ft×17×8.5

Qsc uk says the speakers won't produce good sound as the room is too small

Qsc us says it will be great.
thought to use them with dedicated qsc amp for fronts and subs plus a marantz 7009 receiver 

how was the sound with the 2150 ? was it behind an acoustical transparent scree. Did you have acoustical treatment and a baffled wall. These are designed for a baffle

Did you end up replacing the qsc's
thanks
Avi


----------



## xtinkshun (May 6, 2011)

avibenmargi said:


> I Am considering qsc 1120 for my HT
> 
> Living room Size is 24ft×17×8.5
> 
> ...


Since the OP, I purchased the Fusion 12 Tempest. but those didn't have the brute force or soundstage to replace the QSC. The 2150 midrange is quite superior and more realistic sounding. Not sure what QSC U.K. talking about, the speakers are MORE than enough for your room and mine. They are built for 50 ft cinemas. I do have to run my Denon to about -20db to get it loud enough for my taste. Using external amps would be a benefit if YOU feel you need the extra watts. I did sell 2 of the speakers but still own the front 3. If I keep them I will build a baffle wall. I would like to build something larger if I sell these. lol I also built some bass traps and acoustic panels but my build is still in progress. I also add 6 subwoofer along with 2 more SR 8101 speakers.


----------



## roadkingrich (Dec 2, 2014)

.


----------

